# How to tell if my new birds are healthy?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm just wondering if I should be on the look out for sickness in my new pigeons? I purchased them yesterday at a swap and they all appeared to be clean and healthy. I have two young 08's and two 07's. I did notice the two older seem to sit puffed up more often. Someone on my local pigeon forum mentioned it may mean that the pigeon is sick. How do I tell?

Here's what the one looks like when puffed up:


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It doesn't look too bad to me--could just be the stress of being moved. How do the poops look? The dropping I can see in the photo looks normal, BTW. Keep them quarantined for at least 30 days. 

Whenever I get new birds I also treat them prophylactically for canker, coccidiosis and worms. I do this even if they seem perfectly healthy because they are undoubtedly carrying a different strain of canker than what I may have in my loft and I want to make sure it's not a problem for my flock. Plus the stress of being moved can bring on illness the bird was carrying even if it wasn't actually sick when you got it. I've had that happen, too. Which is why I always quarantine. The only time I don't is if the pigeon in question has been under a vet's care and has been checked and/or treated already, as has happened with some of our adopted rescues.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations in your new pigeons. I do hope they are healthy.
The one that doesn't look right you might want to isolate him and watch him. Watch if he is better tomorrow, if he eats, drinks and what his droppings look like.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Difficult to tell with pics of white pigeons. Are the feathers fluffed up? If a bird is ruffled, has its back kind of bowed and it's tail is down, it can be a sign of a problem. Can you tell if they are eating well, and what their poops are like? Are their mouths pink and clear?

If you have worries about one or two of them, it may be useful just to isolate them for a couple of days to keep track of these things better. Sometimes pigeons just get a little stressed at finding themselves in new surroundings.

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> It doesn't look too bad to me--could just be the stress of being moved. How do the poops look? The dropping I can see in the photo looks normal, BTW. Keep them quarantined for at least 30 days.
> 
> Whenever I get new birds I also treat them prophylactically for canker, coccidiosis and worms. I do this even if they seem perfectly healthy because they are undoubtedly carrying a different strain of canker than what I may have in my loft and I want to make sure it's not a problem for my flock. Plus the stress of being moved can bring on illness the bird was carrying even if it wasn't actually sick when you got it. I've had that happen, too. Which is why I always quarantine. The only time I don't is if the pigeon in question has been under a vet's care and has been checked and/or treated already, as has happened with some of our adopted rescues.


I agree. And since you just got all 4 of these birds at the same time, I wouldn't quarantine any of them. Treat them all the same unless you see a major specific problem with one of them. 2 are from one place and 2 are from another, and I assume that you don't REALLY have any idea what type of situation any of them came from. Treat these birds, get them healthy and from here on out, ANY new bird you bring in needs to be quarantined from these 4.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

The puffing in this case, seems like the kind of puffing birds do when they want you to know they are 'big and bad'. Puffing when you are around can be caused by fear, insecurity, or territorial instinct.
Birds can puff when they are in the middle of preening. They may puff while doing 'Yoga'. They do several positions that I have named and may puff during 'downward dove', the 'shake down' (after bath), the 'helicopter', and the 'sunbather'.
They may feel it is hot in the room and puff for some heat relief.
Mine puff and lobstertail when it is too hot in the aviary. They also take a lounging position on one wing, looking a bit like they have hurt themselves and are too tired to stand, but it really means they are enjoying 'dove downtime'.

You should never ignore puffing, just try to find out the underlying cause. Just like the occasional odd looking poops might not be the end of the world, you have to take into account all symptoms and behavioral clues.
As long as you see some normal behaviours along with it: If they are only doing yoga, they will straighten up when you come near and look relaxed and bright eyed. If they are really sick, they will stay puffed, their increased and laboured breathing will make the bird appear to rock back and forth, and the eyelids will flutter closed in a pained expression. Tail will be dropped to look like a lobster tail. But, one of my cocks drops tail constantly and he's been treated for lots of things, and he is fine. He just likes to sit like a doof and scare me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may want to add vitamins/probiotic to the water to cover stess they are having from the move. if you have a water dish that is not coverd they will poop in it, thats not good unless you change it a few times a day. one time(changing water) is enough if you use a coverd water dish, and easier on you. stress can bring out illness, do the preventative meds and just keep them calm and quiet and use a routine they can get used to. do they have a brick or wood to hop up on to perch on? they like that. give them some time to settle, it took mine about two weeks to act at home.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/glacier-seems-depressed-28445.html?highlight=glacier

This thread talks about my most recent addition to the flock. Two weeks seems about right.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I am cleaning the cage at least once a day. Giving them clean water every time I go in there and feeding them their grain in dishes. I'm trying not to overfeed-I'm giving 1 tablespoon of grain per bird each feeding. When the bowl is empty I wash it and set it out to dry for the next time. They are getting about 3-4 small feedings a day. I figure if I feed them less feed more often they will start looking forward to my coming to see them. At least that's my theory. Is it okay to do that?

Where do I buy vit/min and probiotics? Do regular vets look at pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I am cleaning the cage at least once a day. Giving them clean water every time I go in there and feeding them their grain in dishes. I'm trying not to overfeed-I'm giving 1 tablespoon of grain per bird each feeding. When the bowl is empty I wash it and set it out to dry for the next time. They are getting about 3-4 small feedings a day. I figure if I feed them less feed more often they will start looking forward to my coming to see them. At least that's my theory. Is it okay to do that?
> 
> Where do I buy vit/min and probiotics? Do regular vets look at pigeons?


google pigeon supply....Avian vets look at pigeons.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That's perfect. And vitamins come from the health food store or pigeon supply. There is an article about that in the e-book, but it's in the nutrition section. Pigeon Talk gets really in depth, and can be overwhelming. lol Don't stress yourself out all at once. I wish I'd had this book when I got my doves.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So I have to order the vitamins/mineral type stuff? Maybe I'll ask at our local farm supply store. That had the pigeon chow, so I assume they just might have other stuff too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> So I have to order the vitamins/mineral type stuff? Maybe I'll ask at our local farm supply store. That had the pigeon chow, so I assume they just might have other stuff too.


No, you don't actually. I and others here use Red Cell. It's made for horses, but can be used for pigeons. Foy's or either Globals, sells it. You can save the shipping. Things like electrolytes, vitamins, some wormers, some anti-biotics can be purchased at your local feed stores. Things like meds for canker usually have to be ordered or gotten from your vet. 
I was just at a new fanciers house yesterday and the poor guys' got a big box full of "stuff" that he ordered..........most of it useless and/or not needed. He's got a Southern States 2 miles from his house that carries a lot of what he paid a pretty penny for from one of the pigeon suppliers. 
We've told him and told him, don't go buying/ordering stuff until you talk to a club member.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, I really wish someone experienced was nearby. All the good lofts are down south of me. I need to join a club, I guess.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Oh, I really wish someone experienced was nearby. All the good lofts are down south of me. I need to join a club, I guess.


You could bring you pigeons and move to Virginia.......


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, I'm coming! Can I bunk out in your coop? LOL. J/K!!!


----------

